# Rompers!



## chaffsters33 (May 5, 2009)

What is everyones opinion on Rompers? Jumpsuits? Onesies? Playsuits? Whatever you wanna call them!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Personally, I love them! I want one so badly, but its hard to find a cute one thats relatively cheap. I love the Katy Perry style ones the most. A lot of people dont like her style, but I adore it! Its so fun and quirky.


----------



## Shimmer (May 6, 2009)

Dear God no.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 6, 2009)

Definitely cute and quirky. 
I used to wear them a lot when I was about...  6 months old.


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 6, 2009)

Do you mean a 1 piece like this?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is cute.. i saw some in H&M... probably wouldn't buy it but i like..


----------



## widdershins (May 6, 2009)

They're cute in a retro way...but do you have to completely undress to use the bathroom...or are there snaps at the crotch?


----------



## erine1881 (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_They're cute in a retro way...but do you have to completely undress to use the bathroom...or are there snaps at the crotch?_

 
ya gotta get nekkid!

i love em!  

i just got this one in black to wear to work.






and a knee-length ruffly one from macy's from american rag in the juniors department.


----------



## AlliSwan (May 6, 2009)

I want a more structured one, in a short length, very pinup-esque. I'm too petite to rock a long one or anything with a lot of drape. But one with decent shape, maybe add a belt, and some substantial heels? Yes!


----------



## Lizzie (May 6, 2009)

I like rompers that are shorts on the bottom and cotton khaki.  But it's definitely tricky business to wear them and look "right"....


----------



## jetplanesex (May 6, 2009)

There are really cute shorts ones at Express... tried one on to be funny and ended up REALLY liking it. Wear with heels to go out, or flat sandals during the day... or over a bikini at the pool. Very versatile! Not sure how I feel about the long ones though.


----------



## funkychik02 (May 6, 2009)

I really love the short ones! My mom used to dress me in them until I was about 12.


----------



## aziajs (May 6, 2009)

I really like them but you have to have the body and the right sense of style to wear them.  You really need to know how to pick the right one for your height, body type, etc. and you need to know how to accessorize it.

I have posted this look before and still love it.


----------



## claralikesguts (May 6, 2009)

i think they're cute! but............. i'd never wear them.


----------



## lvgz (May 6, 2009)

im not a big fan of the long ones but the short ones are very cute. that rihanna one.. YEAH. loves.


----------



## aziajs (May 7, 2009)

Gorgeous





This would be cute if it was more fitted or she was more shapely.





Sexy


----------



## Tahti (May 7, 2009)

I HATE THEM D: Yock, what a state they are...
They remind me of a nightsuit my mum always made me wear when I was about 5 and I hated with a passion. Is it really that hard to wear more than one item of clothing?! Trousers and a top are infinitely more preferable that a trousertop.


----------



## florabundance (May 7, 2009)

hate katy perry, but love playsuits. particularly the short ones. something nice for summer instead of plain old shorts/skirt/dress.


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 7, 2009)

delete


----------



## stronqerx (May 7, 2009)

They look nice on certain people. I think I'd look like a hot air balloon in these. Geez, I cringe at the thought of my ass & gut in these
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_ya gotta get nekkid!

i love em!  

i just got this one in black to wear to work.






and a knee-length ruffly one from macy's from american rag in the juniors department._

 
I believe this is the first one i've seen that I would wear. verry nice


----------



## MissAlly (May 7, 2009)

They're alright,but,I think I'm a little too chubby and short for one.Haha.


----------



## luvsic (May 8, 2009)

I like them, but I think there's a place and time for them. With the right accessories and shoes, they can be a cute combination. I recall seeing a playsuit romper on ASOS.com once and the model was wearing this gorgeous necklace with it, and the outfit looked amazing!


----------



## TSIZ (May 8, 2009)

oh yes...I live in these things. I don't think I ever stopped wearing them. I have variations from (what could be considered in L.A.) "formal" to, well..."rompers".

The ONLY problem I have is the public restroom issue. You've got to get, like, completely undressed to have a seat.

No, that's not my only problem...I remember reading an article last year(?) after rompers hit the runways Milan/Paris and/or later stateside/NYC. Many a fashion editor was giving them the "thumbs-down"...way down. Then, barely a few issues later, it was all about rompers! The PERFECT outfit!

WTF?

Then some collage of pics of "celebrities"/"celebutantes"/whatever splashed all over wearing these (once) "fashion atrocities" daytime! nighttime! anytime! It's all about how you accessorize! So versatile! So chic!

Uh. DUH.

My "problem" is that young Hollywood has been running the fashion world for too long and dictating to the designers and consumers "what's hot" and "what's not". And coming up with their own lines of clothing, accessories, whatever. The last decade of "fashion" has been a "dump of decades past". Everything is "IN". We've reached an all-time fashion low in terms of creativity. Lindsay Lohan wears a scarf, then "oooh scarves are HOT". HELLO? They haven't gone anywhere! They're a wardrobe staple. But whatever.

I like rompers.


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 9, 2009)

delete
.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 12, 2009)

Love them. I'm a bigger fan of the short sleeved/strapless ones than the full length jumpsuits though.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (May 14, 2009)

Love, love, love them! Used to be a bit dubious of them but I've changed my mind! I've bought a bright red Mango one for £20 - one word: EBAY!

Seriously, it might take a while to find something on there that fits the bill but if you want cheap go there - as they say "one man's trash is another man's treasure"


----------



## II3rinII (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_ya gotta get nekkid!

i love em!  

i just got this one in black to wear to work.







and a knee-length ruffly one from macy's from american rag in the juniors department._

 
cuuuuuute!!  i always have a hard time with finding ones that fit right (my proportions are whack!).  i want to find one like your long one for work, because its trendy but looks comfy too.  i did manage to find 2 short ones, but my god they are short (im like 5'10 which is why finding ones that fit are hard, if its long enough to not be higwaters then its to big i the torso, if it fits my torso then chance are the pant leg hangs to high). i got one that zips up the front and has a little faux belt with a silver ring in the center, the front is fitted and rouched and it has a very charlies angels/bond girl look, the other i have has detachable straps, so you can wear it sleaveless like a bustier or with the strapsit has a retro look, with cuffs on the shorts and i wear it with a big stretchy belt (to hide muffin top heehee).  i got them both at DOTS i love that store, i get the best work clothes there for cheap.  im trying to slim down, maybe if i can lose a few more inches off my hips and thighs i will find a long one that looks right.


----------



## gildedangel (May 23, 2009)

They were fantastic when I was a baby, but it is not my style now.


----------



## erine1881 (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_cuuuuuute!! i always have a hard time with finding ones that fit right (my proportions are whack!). i want to find one like your long one for work, because its trendy but looks comfy too. i did manage to find 2 short ones, but my god they are short (im like 5'10 which is why finding ones that fit are hard, if its long enough to not be higwaters then its to big i the torso, if it fits my torso then chance are the pant leg hangs to high). i got one that zips up the front and has a little faux belt with a silver ring in the center, the front is fitted and rouched and it has a very charlies angels/bond girl look, the other i have has detachable straps, so you can wear it sleaveless like a bustier or with the strapsit has a retro look, with cuffs on the shorts and i wear it with a big stretchy belt (to hide muffin top heehee). i got them both at DOTS i love that store, i get the best work clothes there for cheap. im trying to slim down, maybe if i can lose a few more inches off my hips and thighs i will find a long one that looks right._

 
i wore it to work today for the first time and it was sooo comfortable!  i jazzed it up with lots of gold jewelry (we all went out after work tonight) and i got lots of compliments.  i'm only 5'4" and it was like 4 inches too long, so i had to shorten em.  but i've got a but, hips, and thighs FOR SURE and it made me look a lot thinner.  they might carry em in tall lengths.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got it at arden b.


----------

